# SSD broken?

## nothingisreal

Hi there everyone,

I've got a problem on my notebook.

Hardware: Thinkpad T410s

SSD: Intel

Partitioning: 

```
sda1 /boot

sda2 /  (encrypted with luks)

```

At startup I'm getting following message:

```

Cannot boot from any device

...

4: ATA HDD0: Model Intel SSDSA1M160G2LE-(S1) -> No valid operating system

...
```

Booting from gentoo cd:

fdisk give a buch of strange messages, last lines listed below:

```
livecd ~ # fdisk /dev/sda

...

ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC }

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

             res 41/40:08:00:00:00/54:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

ata1.00: status: {DRDY ERR }

ata1:00: error: { UNC }

Descriptor sense data with sense descriptor (in hex):

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

```

with dd I'm getting the same messages as with fdisk and the additional following lines:

```
livecd ~ # dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null

...

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

dd: reading `/dev/sda´: Input/output error

0+0 records in

0+0 records out

0 bytes (0 B) copied, 1.52748 s, 0.0 kB/s

```

That's it, I have no clue if there is any possibility to get my system back to working or I have to claim warranty and lose all nonbackuped data.

Any ideas would be appriciated!

If needed I can post more of the error messages.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nothingisreal,

```
ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata1.00: error: { UNC } 
```

If that's really the drive, they don't come any deader than a Drive Not Ready error.

However, its worth checking the connections.  Remove the laptop battery and remove the drive.

Now put it back together.  This will 'wipe' the connector pins, which may fix it.  It might not fix it too.

----------

## chiefbag

nothingisreal

Oh no  :Sad:  , I hope you had previously taken note of Neddy's signature  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Computer users fall into two groups:-
> 
> those that do backups
> ...

 

----------

## nothingisreal

Thanks for the advidce, but that didn't work. Also tried with connector on another machine, but didn't work neither. Hope Lenovo can do better.

Backup of the most important stuff is on extrenal drive, but not for boot config with full encrypted hard drive, make.conf and kenrelcoonfiguration and the whole system. A lot of work  :Sad: 

----------

